# Sleep and Dreams > Beyond Dreaming >  >  SD Induction Device

## Dreamzilla

So I was watching an episode of a cartoon show which made me wonder if such a device could possibly be helpful with causing SDs. Has anything like this been tried before? To me it seems like it might could be helpful even if for purely psychological reasons. Has anything like this been experimented with before? Anyone have any thoughts on the subject?

----------

